# Can we see some BOUNCE?! :D :: M3 Flash, pleeease?!



## Khufu (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm just wondering if this should be in the gallery type forum, but we can discuss it here, too, and I think there may be more chance of catching the attention of M3 users here so... Hello!

I love the tiny bounce flash idea, I did a similar thing using the tiny Samsung flashes with a third party cable for off camera flash (on an nx1000), but this seems way more handy! Does any other camera even have a built in bounce flash?

I've only just grabbed an M2 myself (and LOVE it, it IS most of what the M should have been) but really want to see what results and fun times everyone's having with the bounce flash... please do share some shots and tell of any joys and woes in it's handling and usability


----------



## ninjapeps (Jun 16, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Does any other camera even have a built in bounce flash?


Lumix GX1 did. I don't know about later models.


----------



## twagn (Jun 17, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Does any other camera even have a built in bounce flash?



Sony a6000


----------



## archiea (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm having a ball with the camera in bars with the bounce flash. 

Here's one where the ceiling was low but black in a bar at 1600 ISO I believe:

Shooting in dark locations, you can raise the iso making the camera much more sensitive to the small built in flash. Bouncing off the ceiling you get very flattering diffuse top light. The internal JPG compressor does a great job with noise. 

So stop pixel peeping and comparing features and take good pictures.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 24, 2015)

I honestly expected more enthusiasm for the bounce flash and sharing results, ha!

I can't see your posted image, archiea, this whole thread's a failure, ha 
I'm not sure if it'll just be a Mobile site issue or; have you moved it from it's hosted location?

Cheers for the info on the alternative models, guys! I see the a6000 flash isn't designed to hold itself up but I'm seeing some cool fixes online, some guy even inventing, machining and selling hotshoe prop/diffusion accessories!


----------



## archiea (Jun 28, 2015)

Khufu said:


> I honestly expected more enthusiasm for the bounce flash and sharing results, ha!
> 
> I can't see your posted image, archiea, this whole thread's a failure, ha
> I'm not sure if it'll just be a Mobile site issue or; have you moved it from it's hosted location?
> ...



Ok I updated my post to show the pix. I'd post more but I'm conscious of posting personal pix online. This one was already "out there". Don't take apart your gear, you will never find the perfect camera. Just go out and shoot. 

PS: When I showed people the pix above they asked: "What kind of camera is that" as if it was just the camera. In fact is was the least desirable mirrorless camera thats not even sold in the US! but the fact is any camera with the ability to turn the flash upwards and slave it to the exposure can do this. Poor fools think if that they rip the camera out of the box and point and shoot they will immediately get these results. You have to know:
1) increase your ISO to make some of the ambient visible so you fall of to a darkened but visible background.
2) take down the flash compensation by 1 stop to now blow out the image and keep the tone still "night". 
3) bounce the flash off the ceiling. 

This is not a feature unique to the brand, it a feature unique to the photographer. Most cameras can do this IF they photographer tells it to do. 

When I shoot with an iPhone, I use another iPhone to "light" the subject... maybe even another two or three. 

Also remember, the canon radio remote works with the M3, so you can do off camera flash with this little puppy, even with 5 groups. 

so stop waiting for the best spec'ed cadillac of cameras and go out and shoot!


----------



## twagn (Aug 11, 2015)

Khufu said:


> I honestly expected more enthusiasm for the bounce flash and sharing results, ha!



I have higher expectations than just bounce flash with my M1. Three groups and unlimited units in each group, triggered by a 90EX or TTL cord or both.... Sky is the limit! Just bought my second unit (more to come) and plan to use each off camera in single or multiple groups for increased power, versatility. ETTL or manual... Also shooting through an umbrella for portraits!


----------

